Ask HN: What are some cool new technologies/databases to learn up? - scalatohaskell
======
jbranchaud
Postgres, though not new, has some incredibly powerful features these days
that make it worth investing in.

\- JSONB column type, get NoSQL-esque document storage when you need it.

\- Generated columns, computed from other columns without the need to maintain
triggers or syncing app code

\- Extensions, all kinds of OSS and SaaS-based extensions that add powerful
facets to your DB

~~~
scalatohaskell
thanks, already am pretty skilled with it :) looking for something more niche
for fun and ideas :)

------
verdverm
[https://cuelang.org](https://cuelang.org)

------
giantg2
Maybe quantum related stuff like Q#.

